# Picked up a Walther P88 Champion



## Morgo (Dec 6, 2010)

Came across this one last year and only just picked it up last week. 

Quite the rarity as its the only one I have ever seen for sale over here.

It has two top ends, the shorter being a compensated version.


----------



## Morgo (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice..... Happy shooting............


----------

